# Exo Terra Background



## hobbes (May 18, 2008)

hi folks, 
my son and i are the new proud parents of a juvenile leopard gecko called hobbes !
does anyone have any advice on the best way to cut an Exo Terra polystyrene background to size ?
i need to trim 6 inches off along the top to fit hobbes' viv, but want to make sure i leave a nice clean, straight cut.
apologies if this query has appeared already, i searched but couldn't find anything.
thanks for any advice


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

knife or saw should work fine


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Yeah I use a very sharp knife. They cut really easily but do it outside or over something as it can get messy.


----------



## shaolinmaster (Apr 28, 2008)

I would go with a stanley knife. A saw may be a little messy and may not be a clean cut.

Defo do it outside or prepare to clean up.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

I wrote this last night on another forum....

I was looking through my past reptile pics today and came across one which gave me the urge to write a post.

Exo Terra Backgrounds, come free with the vivariums and are made of polystyrene. Grooves are carved into the polystyrene to make it look more naturalistic - as we can all imagine.

However, many people have warned of the dangers of these backgrounds to small, especially terrestrial, lizards. Despite these warnings, people still leave the darn things in the vivariums.

Examine the picture below:










My Leopard Gecko is quite happy sat in one of the background grooves, he had been there for about 5-6 minutes...only for me to look a bit closer. This gecko isn't really sure about what he's doing - because he's fallen asleep! DANGER!!! This gecko lost his balance as his muscles relaxed due to him falling asleep...he lost his grip on the background and luckily he didn't fall too hard. This isn't the only time this has happened - I have spoken to many people who were unaware of the risks and had to deal with fractured bones and broken legs.

Just beware...Exo's are mostly arboreal anyway so whatever you do, don't put an animal in here who is in danger of falling and hurting themselves.


----------



## hobbes (May 18, 2008)

thanks for the helpful replies on the best way to cut it, 
however, after rainwater's reply, i've decided not to use the background
and flog it instead !
we currently use a corn cob substrate which i'm changing to 2 'slate look'
tiles when the tank gets it's next clean.
the thought of Hobbes with broken bones after falling off the wall fills me with dread !
thanks again to all replies, if anyone is looking for a brand new in box background (24"x18"), give me a shout !


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

hobbes said:


> thanks for the helpful replies on the best way to cut it,
> however, after rainwater's reply, i've decided not to use the background
> and flog it instead !
> we currently use a corn cob substrate which i'm changing to 2 'slate look'
> ...


I'm glad I could change your mind, it really isn't worth the pain hun seriously (or the vet bills!!). And do get your leo off corn cob...I saw a leo who ate it and it blocked his gut and sadly died..its very hard for them to digest if they eat it by accident. Slate will be a great replacement though!

Oh and you will get some interest for that background...I remember there was a guy on here looking for some for his train set making lol!!


----------



## shaolinmaster (Apr 28, 2008)

Never thought of stuff getting stuck up the background! Then again I do keep a crestie in mine! :lol2: He doesn't fall that often. In fact he hardly uses the background to climb on?


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

shaolinmaster said:


> Never thought of stuff getting stuck up the background! Then again I do keep a crestie in mine! :lol2: He doesn't fall that often. In fact he hardly uses the background to climb on?


Your Crestie would be much better adapted as they're arboreal anyway...if you've given him branches or something else to climb on I'm sure he's much happier climbing on that


----------



## hobbes (May 18, 2008)

i've noticed Hobbes accidentally pick up the odd bit of corn cob when he grabs a cricket, but he usually spits it out, you're right though, 
i'm not going to take the chance and will be cleaning it all out tomorrow night after work.

don't know any train set fans, but my girlfriend's nephew is into warhammer so am gonna ask him if he wants to part with some pocket money in return for some scenery for his 'battles' !


----------

